# 1996 Olympics train set by Lionel



## joldtown (Jun 26, 2010)

What I have is a 1996 Olympics/Georgia Power train set by Lionel. What I'm looking for is the average sell price for this set. It is unopened, still with celophane wrapper, along with original Lionel outer cardboard box. I can post pictures if needed. Please help, this box is taking up tooooooo much room under my bed. Thanks!


----------



## joldtown (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is a ppicture I found online of the train set box front. I've seen pricing from $400 to $520. Is this a legitimate pricing scale? How desirable is this set? Where should I post this set for sale at to get a quick sell?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joldtown said:


> Here is a ppicture I found online of the train set box front. I've seen pricing from $400 to $520. Is this a legitimate pricing scale? How desirable is this set? Where should I post this set for sale at to get a quick sell?



How much are you willing to let it go for a "quick sale" ?


----------



## joldtown (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll take $450 shipped on my dime. I'm posting it on ebay tonight with a reserve of $500. I got this from my father who worked with Ga. Power, and I've moved this thing about 3 times. I'd like to sell at fair market price, but if I have to ebay it and the reserve isn't met or there is no buyer I guess it'll move on down the line again so to speak.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joldtown said:


> I'll take $450 shipped on my dime. I'm posting it on ebay tonight with a reserve of $500. I got this from my father who worked with Ga. Power, and I've moved this thing about 3 times. I'd like to sell at fair market price, but if I have to ebay it and the reserve isn't met or there is no buyer I guess it'll move on down the line again so to speak.




Good Luck.


----------



## joldtown (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok, since I know nothing about this train, what would be a fair market value? I'm going by what information I can find online, not what I think it's worth. If that was the case I'd be able to retire after the sale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joldtown said:


> Ok, since I know nothing about this train, what would be a fair market value? I'm going by what information I can find online, not what I think it's worth. If that was the case I'd be able to retire after the sale.



I don't really know. You might get someone to pay that much for it. All you can do is list it and see what happens if it doesn't sell you can re list it a little lower as e bay don't charge if it doesn't sell.

To much for me.
I would insult you with my offer.
But I am one to steal a deal.


The 2010 Greenberg's pocket price guide list it for $498 in X shape and $523 in mint.

Yours is in mint. List it like you were going to do. I don't like reserves but you could add the reserve price if you want but then to me it doesn't make any sense to then have a reserve in the first place.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You took the picture from Graham's Trains... They have three NIB sets in stock with a price of $400 (currently on sale for $330 though), and they have one listed as like new for $300... IMO, I doubt that you would get more than $300-$325 plus shipping for it... Greenberg's price is going to be a little high, as the model train industry has slumped like everything else...

http://www.grahamstrains.com/store/search.php?mode=search&xid=f5979c3f38c0ec971a5721a60ea0f7c2

EDIT: Take a look at this guy's eBay feedback... His sealed set only sold for like $200 a year ago...


----------



## joldtown (Jun 26, 2010)

Find me a buyer at $325 + shipping.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joldtown said:


> Find me a buyer at $325 + shipping.


See... now to me a quick, steal, deal would have been $75 to $100 bucks.

As I don't need it but I can't pass on a good deal.:thumbsup:
I should think you will be able to get that for it.

I once got $1700.00 worth of mint Lionel Engines and Passenger cars that I needed like a hole in my head. 
He listed it for $850.00 or BO and 5 mins later I offered $500.00 thinking he would turn me down but he accepted as he was in a bind for rent money.

His loss my gain, but like I said I needed them like I needed a hole in my head.:laugh:
Nice stuff I got for the five though.:thumbsup:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

That train is more of a collectible than a runner. All collectible prices are in the toilet right now. We've been selling some collectibles that belong to the better half at 1/4 of their value, and many times at a huge loss. Just money is tight right now for everyone. The uncertainty of our future is making it so. Even gold prices, those prices paid by those wishing to hoard it, is down. Well below the market value.

Good luck in selling it.

Bob


----------

